# Kosutemi Seieikan - Jujitsu



## Flashing Dagger (Nov 8, 2005)

Perhaps this question belongs under a JuJitsu thread, but since we are talking about Don Madden and his group, I was wondering if they still teach Sei Kan JuJutsu. I have in my possession 2 locally written books on the subject (vol I and vol II) by Mr. Madden and Bo Kimly (who my friend and I used to jokingly refer to as "the Big Swede"). I must admit I've always wanted to learn a competitive martial art and since their dojo is so close I may want to go down there and check it out.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 9, 2005)

Flashing Dagger said:
			
		

> Perhaps this question belongs under a JuJitsu thread, but since we are talking about Don Madden and his group, I was wondering if they still teach Sei Kan JuJutsu. I have in my possession 2 locally written books on the subject (vol I and vol II) by Mr. Madden and Bo Kimly (who my friend and I used to jokingly refer to as "the Big Swede"). I must admit I've always wanted to learn a competitive martial art and since their dojo is so close I may want to go down there and check it out.


 
Sensei sez, now and then, that we'll pull out the mats and do some jujitsu.  He's referenced those two texts a couple times.  I have yet to find them, myself.  Heck, I've got enough to learn right now anyways 

If you have the opportunity to visit Mr. Madden's dojo, I would be interested in hearing your tale.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 9, 2005)

Flashing Dagger said:
			
		

> Perhaps this question belongs under a JuJitsu thread, but since we are talking about Don Madden and his group, I was wondering if they still teach Sei Kan JuJutsu. I have in my possession 2 locally written books on the subject (vol I and vol II) by Mr. Madden and Bo Kimly (who my friend and I used to jokingly refer to as "the Big Swede"). I must admit I've always wanted to learn a competitive martial art and since their dojo is so close I may want to go down there and check it out.


 
Interesting.. what is this Seikan Jujutsu and how it was created? What was the root arts of this Seikan Jujutsu style? Or did Mr. Madden simply combined techniques from Karate and Judo in order to be able to compete under current JJIF rules (which are very much Karate rules+Judo rules)?


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

I might be way wrong on this, being out of the official Seiei Kan loop for so long, but I believe Mr. Madden never had any jutsu in the art at all until it became popular via UFC and such. Then I started seeing it's incorporation into the art. 

I believe it, like most of Seiei Kan, has been adapted from other systems. Again, I'm fine with this because Seiei Kan has always had an open philosophy towards finding techniques that work. The style was previously lacking in this area and it has changed that, so I say Good.


----------



## Flashing Dagger (Nov 9, 2005)

The two books that I have are entitled "Seiei-Kan Ju-Jitsu Vol I and Vol II", copyright 1994 with text by Bo Kimley and Donald Madden. I believe there was a time when Mr. Madden and Sensei Kimly teamed up together. It was Mr. Kimly that brought his own Ju-Jitsu program and syllabus to Mr. Maddens' dojo, but somehow the name "Seiei-Kan" became attached to it instead of the name of Mr. Kimly art from Sweden.

I don't know if he is still connected with Madden's group but just a few years ago I sat in and watched a Ju-Jitsu class at the Chillicothe dojo and it was taught by Heather Madden.

This is a bio of Bo Kimly from the United States Ju-Jitsu Federation website:

_Bo Kimly_
_Member, Board of Directors_
_US National Coach 2000-2001_

_Shihan Kimly is a 7th Dan in Ju-Jutsu and the Kumite fighting system Coach USA Ju-Jitsu Team._

_Born in Stockholm, Sweden, Shihan Kimly is the author of two books; Seiei Kan Ju-Jutsu - Vol. I & II. He is now living in Columbus, Ohio._

_Shihan Kimly started his martial arts training in 1964 and has been a professional instructor since 1988. He is the founder of six Ju-Jutsu Clubs in Stockholm and three in US, the Martial Arts Alliance, the Ju-Jutsu Club @ Ohio State University and the Ju-Jutsu Club @ Ross County Y.M.C.A. _

_A National Referee in both Ju-Jitsu and Karate, Shihan Kimly has also been a successful coach on the international level, coaching Nick Wolak to become World Champion in Sport Ju-Jitsu 1996. In 1999, Shihan Kimly coached in 1999 the USA Ju-Jutsu Team at the World Kobudo Federations World Championship in Quebec City, Canada and in 2000 four students from Martial Arts Alliance to become US Champions and US Team Members. Coaching the US Ju-Jitsu Team in 2000, Shihan Kimly's efforts resulted in the US Team taking all Gold against Canada at the Continental Championship in Canton, Ohio. Also coached the US Ju-Jitsu Team at the World Championship in Copenhagen, Denmark in November, 2000, and the North American Championships in 2001._

_Not limited to competitive Ju-Jitsu, Shihan Kimly is also an Instructor of Police Defense of Tactics and Police ASP Baton._


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 11, 2005)

Ah. If Mr. Kimly practices a Sweden version of Jujutsu, it could have been derived from Mr. Viking Cronholm's style, or maybe Mr. Kurt Durewall's style. Sweden has a government-sanctioned Jujutsu school since the 1960s if I am not mistaken, it's called Swedish Budo Federation style of Jujutsu. Thank you for the info!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 11, 2005)

The Chillicothe dojo has jujitsu classes on Tuesday and Thursday evenings, if I recall correctly.

As to when Don Madden started teaching jujitsu, I couldn't say. I do remember calling him in the fall of 1974 to ask about jujitsu classes, and he said that he didn't practice it, but did have classes in karate and judo.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 17, 2005)

I got to use a little jujitsu, of sorts Monday night.  My wife and I finally got a chance to spar in class.  She must've had an issue or two with me because she came at me all angry-cat-like; so, I swept her and dropped her then pinned her and told her, 'No.  One hit, one point'.  She thought that was funny.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 17, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> She thought that was funny.



I'm glad she seemed amused. ... Let me know if the couch was comfortable.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 18, 2005)

lol...it wasn't quite that bad.  She really enjoys getting in a serious tussle.  I even suggested she might like MMA over karate.  Last night, we had our sensei, one of his blackbelts (Seieikan) and his son, also a blackbelt (TKD); so, there was a lot of teaching going on.

My wife learned a lot more about one strike one point and spent quite a bit of time with two of the black belts and came away very satisfied in what she'd learned.

Speaking for myself, I enjoyed sparring with the TKD black.  I've spent so much time sparring with Danny and Joe, both more hand fighters, that I'd almost forgot how much fun it was to fight someone with a lot of kicks.

Another tourney Sunday.  Our girl may compete in kata.  I'm still mulling over competing.  We'll attend, in any event.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 30, 2006)

Split From Main Kosutemi Seieikan Thread


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Mr. Kimley is no longer affiliated with the Seiei kan Jujistu organization. He was the coauthor of the Seiei kan Jujitsu books. And does get royalties from its sale. Soke Madden helped Mr. Kimley get established in the US. Then he went his own way. MR. Kimley is one of the current Head coaches for US Jujitsu. And he is a master of Jujitsu in his own right.*







			
				Flashing Dagger said:
			
		

> The two books that I have are entitled "Seiei-Kan Ju-Jitsu Vol I and Vol II", copyright 1994 with text by Bo Kimley and Donald Madden. I believe there was a time when Mr. Madden and Sensei Kimly teamed up together. It was Mr. Kimly that brought his own Ju-Jitsu program and syllabus to Mr. Maddens' dojo, but somehow the name "Seiei-Kan" became attached to it instead of the name of Mr. Kimly art from Sweden.
> 
> I don't know if he is still connected with Madden's group but just a few years ago I sat in and watched a Ju-Jitsu class at the Chillicothe dojo and it was taught by Heather Madden.
> 
> ...


----------

